# Esquemas electrónicos básicos (y no tan básicos)



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2009)

Hola!
Revolviendo en los favoritos encontré un link a un sitio web que tenía guardado desde hace como 4 años y que presenta una gran variedad de esquemas electrónicos analógicos y digitales, agrupados por tipo de componentes usados. A cada uno de estos les suma un análisis teórico de nivel tirando a básico y explicado de una forma que no quedan muchas dudas.

El sitio web es: http://mysite.du.edu/~etuttle/electron/elecindx.htm

El sitio está en inglés, pero la redacción es muy simple y correcta, y creo que es una consulta obligada para los que se inician en la electrónica (y para los que ya saben electrónica también).

Les adjunto el índice de los temas cubiertos, para que vean si les sirve o nó. Aún así, les recomiendo su lectura, ya que tiene una infinidad de conceptos y aplicaciones muy útiles.


```
1. Preface and an introduction to the electron
   2. Your Laboratory
   3. Measuring Currents
   4. Transisting
   5. Operational Amplifiers
   6. Optoelectronics (Including a review of semiconductors)
   7. Thyristors
   8. Time and Frequency Domains
   9. Feedback
  10. Interesting Circuits (Including JFET's)
  11. Power Supplies and Voltage Regulators
  12. Relaxation Oscillators (Including glow discharges)
  13. Voltage and Frequency Conversion
  14. Phase-Locked Loops
  15. Digital Electronics
  16. Filters
  17. Switched Capacitors and Filters
  18. Sine Wave Oscillators
  19. Amplitude Modulation and Superheterodynes
  20. Comparators and Schmitt Triggers
  21. The Hall Effect and Hall Effect Sensors
  22. Coils, Inductance and Resonance
  23. The Norton Operational Amplifier
  24. The Operational Transconductance Amplifier
  25. Temperature and Heat
  26. Logarithmic Amplifier
  27. Signal Switches and Sample-and-Hold Circuits
  28. Transformer Coupling
  29. Vacuum Tubes
  30. Multiplying and Analog Computation
  31. The Cathode-Ray Tube
  32. Phototubes
  33. Simple LC Filters
  34. Servo System
  35. Phase Splitting
  36. Coupled Circuits
  37. A High-Fidelity Tube Amplifier
  38. The Eccles-Jordan Circuit and Multivibrators
  39. The Blocking Oscillator
  40. Ringers and Clampers
  41. Analog Delay Devices
  42. Varactors (And using surface-mount components)
  43. The Photomultiplier
  44. Light and Luminescence
  45. The VTVM and GDO
  46. Color
  47. Numerical Displays
  48. The Speed of Sound
  49. Counters and Clocks
  50. Binary Numbers, Boolean Algebra and Digital Design
  51. DEBUG, the Parallel Port, and .COM Files
  52. Controlling and Measuring with a Computer
  53. Sample and Hold
  54. Digital Arithmetic
  55. Serial Interfaces
  56. Emulating a Teletypewriter; Keyboards and printers
  57. The Game Control Adapter; Making adapter boards
  58. Program Creation for DOS; .EXE files and EDLIN
  59. A Tale of Two Assemblers; Managing segments
  60. More Vacuum Tubes
  61. Ring Modulators and Hybrid Transformers
  62. Using a Computer Power Supply
  63. Switching Regulators
  64. Building a Wattmeter
  65. Biquadratic Active Filters
  66. The Gyrator: Inductance without Magnetic Fields
```

Saludos!


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Muchas gracias..


----------

